# Photoshop Books and Tutorials - One More Time



## Waverley (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm interested in your recommendations for a good book or set of tutorials on Photoshop CS6.  I use LR5 and will continue to use it for the majority of my post-processing.  However, there are times - for example, using content aware - that I'd like to complete the PP in Photoshop.

Now I have the Kelby book for CS6 - he includes a number of chapters on ACR which I don't need since I've got LR5.  I have Martin Evening's book on LR4, which reads like a one-volume encyclopedia.  I'm looking for something with a little more meat than Kelby but is easier to digest than a reference book like Evening.  I've looked at George Jardine's tutorials on LR which I find excellent.  Can you recommend anything comparable for Photoshop?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 8, 2014)

Lynda.com has many exceptional video tutorials on Photoshop catering for all levels.
Given the books that you own Lynda.com is where I would go next.

Tony Jay


----------



## bobrobert (Mar 9, 2014)

This guy writes good books.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Davis_(photographer)


----------



## Waverley (Mar 9, 2014)

Tony, thanks.  This looks like a great resource.  I'm checking it out now.


----------



## Waverley (Mar 9, 2014)

Bob, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll give his books a look.


----------



## russellsnr (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, For FREE got to say that http://www.jkost.com/photoshop.html is a great resource for both P/S and L/R
Russ


----------



## Waverley (Mar 10, 2014)

Russell - thanks for your suggestion - Julieanne is very good.


----------



## Retsurfer (Mar 21, 2014)

It seems to me (someone who wants to learn where PS can help) all books, tutorials etc. are geared towards PS and Bridge/ACR and NOT any meaningful PS/LR workflow.


----------



## bobrobert (Mar 21, 2014)

This should delight you.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/accessories/the_digital_negative_book_by_jeff_schewe.shtml


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 21, 2014)

bobrobert said:


> This should delight you.
> 
> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/accessories/the_digital_negative_book_by_jeff_schewe.shtml


Not to mention the follow-up book: The Digital Print!

Tony Jay


----------



## Waverley (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks all.  I'm working my way through The Digital Negative now (and Schewe's The Digital Print is on my to-do list).  I have to say that Tony's suggestion to try out lynda.com was excellent.


----------

